# Paph Woluwense (niveum X rothschildianum)



## bigleaf (Jun 10, 2015)

Paph Woluwense (niveum X rothschildianum)







This is a recent import last month. This plant came in bud/flowers but they were damaged in shipping. The newest bud developed and open. It's cupped but flower quality should improve when plant is established. I like the clean contrast of white background and stripes.


----------



## troy (Jun 10, 2015)

Good choice of paph!!! Excellent flower!! Good thing is you know it blooms!! Where did it come from?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 10, 2015)

I love it!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 10, 2015)

I like the contrast in that flower. Very pleasing!

When do you come to Canada again? I'll be sure to place an order! :clap:


----------



## abax (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh my, peppermint candy! I've seen a few of these, but
this one, even with shipping damage, is the best by far.

*Mr. Lin, you got the Paph. bug baaaaad!


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you all. 

I am happy that these mature size plants are available from Taiwan - and I don't have to wait too long to see the flowers. I have a few more of these - they seem to be robust and easy to grow, lots of roots.


----------



## nathalie (Jun 11, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Paphio (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks great!Love this hybrid! I have one plant, But looks like it might be one or two seasons away from flowering. I can't wait!


----------



## Paphio (Jun 11, 2015)

What is the leaf span on this plant?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 11, 2015)

great dorsal and nice colour


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2015)

glad the newer ones actually.flower. i ordered a flaks from sam....

this one.is fantastic! great.potential.


----------



## bigleaf (Jun 11, 2015)

Paphio said:


> What is the leaf span on this plant?




It's less than 12 inches. They look compact relatively now. Compared to Paph Gloria Naugle for example.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2015)

wonderful!!!


----------



## khrisna.9 (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## Ryan Young (Jun 11, 2015)

bigleaf said:


> It's less than 12 inches. They look compact relatively now. Compared to Paph Gloria Naugle for example.


Awesome my 2 are ready close to spiking hopefully then! They're around the same size. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## 17andgrowing (Jun 11, 2015)

Nice.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2015)

Lovely. Mine are slowly growing. Have to check out your website next payday.


----------

